# Armageddon Fund



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Has anyone read about the new investment strategy on Wall Street? Seems as if the guys up there are getting a little nervous. They have developed a system for investors to save their butts in the event of ecconomic colapse,called the Armageddon Fund, so in a way they are preppers, preparing for the end of times. If those guys are scared enough to come up with this, maybe we should step up our preps.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

I have not read about this fund, however:

I think *most* folks on Wall Street are oblivious to the reality and near imminence of a collapse. The ones that would think one is coming then create a fund that would somehow save them from it are also delusional (IMO). The ones that arent oblivious and are still playing the Wall Street game are probably the same folks (or in bed with the same folks) that are trying to *cause *the collapse.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Some got very rich off the Great Depression.

I don't think the world will recover from the one coming up.If somehw it does,most won't survive it .

Too many WMD and most are manmade.Sooner or later some radical will use them.

Like Einstein said'the last war will be fought with sticks and stones'.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

This story was posted on the Yahoo Financial News if you care to read it.


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

Clarice? for the past 11 years I have been guiding myself by something that I came up with........."If you don't hold it, you don't own it"... Ponce

I came up with the above for PM and specially silver.......but.......everyday is becoming more true about everythng else......to give something to someone to hold for you is the same as you giving it away.


----------



## kevinp (Aug 17, 2011)

It really is important to save for the rainy days. I mean, you probably are earning a hefty sum on the regular and you probably think that you will never run out of funds but what if you do. You could have invested them on a lot of stuff but that would not turn into money just yet. So I try to employ a very simple saving technique which is to directly save a minimum of 30% of what I earn.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Meerkat said:


> Some got very rich off the Great Depression.


yes, I plan on being one of them... 

if the index could just fall a couple thousand points and then recover in a week every couple months, I'll have enough that the cost of *real* preps will no longer be an issue for me

just wanted to let people know that there are 'Average Joes' out there NOT getting fleeced by the market


----------

